# Pregnancy after tubal reversal



## Ronnie3007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi I am 44 have had 1 unsuccessful cycle of IVF and am now considering having my tubal clips removed.  Has anyone else been thro this and been successful?  Thanks


----------

